

How SEGmeter works - bootload
http://smartenergygroups.com/samotage/posts/74-How-SEGmeter-works

======
bootload
Here's how you build it ~
[http://smartenergygroups.com/samotage/posts/75-Build-your-
SE...](http://smartenergygroups.com/samotage/posts/75-Build-your-SEGmeter)

